# Mini Protank 2 And Flying



## ShaneW (26/2/14)

Flew domestic to JHB yesterday. When I landed, I discovered my mini protank that was in my pocket leaked a considerable amount of juice. 

It does leak every now and then, depending on the type of juice, but very minimal and not enough so that you get any in your mouth, more like sweating. 

I then opened my bag (carry on luggage) and my spare mini protank had leaked as well. 

I would say in the region of about 0.5ml which is actually enough to be a pain. 

It makes sense if you think about it as the air inside the tank has to expand. I'm assuming it's pushing out through the Wick. 

Flying back today so will try and open the tank a little and see if it still leaks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Flew domestic to JHB yesterday. When I landed, I discovered my mini protank that was in my pocket leaked a considerable amount of juice.
> 
> It does leak every now and then, depending on the type of juice, but very minimal and not enough so that you get any in your mouth, more like sweating.
> 
> ...



If I may offer a suggestion, when it comes to flying, i.e. drastic changes in air pressure, store your tank upside down, thus when the air expands it will not push your juice out. Once landed, open the tank ever so slightly to balance the external and internal air pressure again.

The draw back on this is that the wick can dry so that means you will need to prime it (dry pulls) before vaping again.


----------



## vaalboy (26/2/14)

I find that when flying, its best to disconnect your clearo from the battery. Mine floods when connected, but doesn't when not.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ShaneW (26/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> If I may offer a suggestion, when it comes to flying, i.e. drastic changes in air pressure, store your tank upside down, thus when the air expands it will not push your juice out. Once landed, open the tank ever so slightly to balance the external and internal air pressure again.
> 
> The draw back on this is that the wick can dry so that means you will need to prime it (dry pulls) before vaping again.


 Great idea. Thanks
Only problem is its not always easy keeping them in a certain direction


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Great idea. Thanks
> Only problem is its not always easy keeping them in a certain direction


I know what you mean.

What I found worked for me when travelling with a laptop is to use the elasticated pen holders in the front pouch of the bag, they are tight enough to hold a mPT2 tank


----------



## Silver (26/2/14)

Hi Shane. 

When I flew recently, i emptied my pT2mini and disconnected it from the battery. I packed it away. 
I used my green smoke on the flight, not because i needed to but just for fun. 
When i picked up the rental car, i unpacked my PT2 mini and filled it up and started vaping. 

I sometimes even get my Parker type ballpoint pens leaking from flights. So can fully understand vaping devices like these leaking when flying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

The times when the devices leak is generally during ascend and descend of the flight as that is when cabin pressure changes the most, ever had a half drunk water bottle with you in a flight, notice how the bottle tends to suck itself in on the ascend/descend?

So the times when the tank needs to be upside down are during those portions of the flight. Once the plane has reached its cruising altitude the pressure is stabilised in the cabin. It can be difficult to find a way to keep the tank upside down, a hack that you can try is to take some dental floss and an empty water bottle (valpre, etc). Tie some floss around the tank and then the other end around the mouth of the water bottle, so that the tank hangs upside down in the water bottle. place the bottle in your bag. The benefits to this is the bottle has less likelihood of tipping over as compared to the tank and the bottle acts as a cushion around the tank in case your bag gets knocked or some other passenger throws their bag against yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Another great thread...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShaneW (26/2/14)

@BhavZ you are the man...

Took the tanks off and kept them upside down in my pocket and... not a drop spilt

Nice one brother

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> @BhavZ you are the man...
> 
> Took the tanks off and kept them upside down in my pocket and... not a drop spilt
> 
> Nice one brother


Glad I could help man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie (26/2/14)

I stealth vape on the plane. Evens out the pressure . Shhhh!


----------



## ShaneW (26/2/14)

Fickie said:


> I stealth vape on the plane. Evens out the pressure . Shhhh!



Lol. in a window seat?


----------



## Fickie (26/2/14)

There you go. Have you been planning it too? Hehehe


----------



## ShaneW (27/2/14)

Fickie said:


> There you go. Have you been planning it too? Hehehe


 I usually ask for an aisle seat but will get a window seat next time


----------

